# Analizador de espectro



## Roberto55 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hola, acudo a este foro dado que necesito ayuda profesional, me gustaria hacer una analizador de espectro, ya tengo el diagrama de los vumetros, pero el problema esta en que no se como hacer los filtros, asi que necesito ayuda. Ya se que lo mejor para estos proyectos son los filtros activos, ya que su perdida es menor que un pasivo, pero quiero hacer este proyecto con 10 frecuencias distintas, que vayan de los 31Hz a los 16KHz, pero no encuentro un diagrama de estos filtros en internet, si alguien me pudiera ayudar con los diagramas de los filtros o de algun crossover de 10 canales. Se lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 15, 2010)

Hola Roberto55

Creo que es difícil el que alguien tenga diagramas de filtros activos en el rango que quieres utilizar.
Es más fácil que los calcules según tus necesidades.

En el siguiente enlace hay otros enlaces que te llevarán a conseguir lo que deseas.

http://www.google.com.mx/#hl=es&source=hp&q=filtros+activos&rlz=1R2ADRA_esMX346&aq=3&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=filtros&gs_rfai=&fp=fbd42acf7134cec4


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fabry_nirvana (Jul 15, 2010)

Roberto, pegale una mirada a este diagrama, yo sinceramente no tengo mucha idea y la verdad nose si funciona, esta el PCB ademas, de todos modos hay un analizador probado en el foro, usa el buscador
http://www.circuitosimpresos.org/2010/05/11/circuito-impreso-del-analizador-de-espectro/


----------



## Roberto55 (Jul 15, 2010)

muchas gracias Fabry_nirvana pero me han asistido y me han dicho que ese proyecto no funciona porque es multiplexado, mide las frecuencias como si fuera un osciloscopio, como una onda, lo que yo necesito es que me mida una frecuencia independiente, te dejo este video para que tes una idea de como funciona este que me diste.

saludos y muchas gracias por tu aporte

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d84nuiCdGAc&feature=related


----------



## Roberto55 (Jul 15, 2010)

gracias Mrcarlos, creo que seguire tu consejo , pero me salta otra duda, que filtro debo usar, que opinas, para las frecuencias inferiores a 1KHz debo usar pasa bajos y para las mayores a 1 KHz pasa altos??? 

gracias por tu aporte
espero tu respuesta
saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 16, 2010)

Hola Roberto55

Según mencionaste en tu mensaje original: 10 frecuencias, desde 31Hz hasta 16KHz.
Si es la misma idea, las 10 bandas tendrían un ancho de Aprox. 1,596.90 Hz.
Entonces puedes seleccionar las 3 primeras con filtros pasa bajos. Las 3 más altas con filtros para altos y las 4 centrales con filtros pasa banda. Creo que sería lo mejor salvo otras opiniones.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2010)

Mira este proyecto, si bien es un ecualizador, se puede emplear como base de los filtros pasa-banda para tu aplicación:

http://sound.whsites.net/project64.htm
http://sound.whsites.net/project75.htm


----------



## fabry_nirvana (Jul 16, 2010)

Roberto, la otra vez me pasaron este link, te lo dejo, talvez te sirve!
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/spectrum-analyzer-eq-parametico-38341/

Yo tambien tengo pensado en armar un analizador pero ahora estoy con otros proyectos y con poca plata jejeje

Saludos y suerte


----------



## Roberto55 (Jul 16, 2010)

muchas gracias a todos los que me han ayudado en esto, voy a hacer lo que me recomendo MrCarlos, y ayudandome con lo que me dio Fogonazo(OMG), Fabry_nirvana, vi ese proyecto y es demasiado caro, y yo estoy muy limpio como para hacerlo por las mismas razones que tu lo estas, si logro armar este proyecto, en un tiempo mas o menos lejano, prometo pasarte el diagrama y el PCB despues de haberlo posteado aqui claro esta, para que las personas que les atrae estos proyectos como yo, no tengan las mismas complicaciones que yo sufri para lograr mi cometido.

Gracias a todos por su ayuda
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 18, 2010)

Un proyecto completo de analizador.


----------



## Roberto55 (Jul 18, 2010)

Guau!!! muchas gracias Fogonazo!!!, este si que esta realmente bueno, pero tengo una pregunta,¿en la etapa de filtros, cual es el integrado que hace de componente activo en estos, pareciera que es un solo empastillado, o son todos 741?

Saludos
Espero Tu respuesta


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 18, 2010)

Todos los operacionales son TL084

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXyzvvvu.pdf


----------



## Roberto55 (Jul 18, 2010)

mmmm, ya veo, muchas gracias, creo que usare estos filtros, me ahorraste un gran trabajo, ahora ya no tendre que calcular las frecuencias!  muchas gracias de nuevo!!

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 18, 2010)

No hay por que darlas.

Saludos


----------



## Elfaka (Ago 19, 2010)

Hasta que encontre un circuito que me convensa!! Fogonazo eh estado leyendo muchos de tus comentarios y queria decirte que sos un maestro sabes mucho!!
Ahora te hago una preguntita no tenes el PCB de ese analizador??

saludos!!


----------



## Dano (Ago 19, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un proyecto completo de analizador.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 36706




Mucho mas simple de lo que una vez se me ocurrió cuando iba diseñarlo.

Gracias, lo guardo en mi disquito.

Saludos


----------



## electromecanico (May 28, 2011)

me parecio muy interezante este proyecto http://www.mcselec.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=216&Itemid=57

*Analizador de espectro*


----------



## maxee (Ago 23, 2013)

Perdón por revivir un tema tan viejo, pero, Fogonazo tendrás ese esquema con un poco de mejor calidad? no se alcanza a ver el valor de los componentes, sobre todo los de los filtros. gracias!


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 23, 2013)

Saludos... yo armé el aporta el compañero nicolas en el mensaje 3 de este post

Funcionó muy bien la etapa de filtros. Las otras etapas no las armé


----------



## luishh1974 (May 9, 2014)

fogonazo:   te hago una consulta  con respecto del analizador  de espectro estaba intenatndo de entenderlo al esquema ,  pero  se puede colocar o tendria que ir otro 4017  junto alguna 4066 (o  si no me equivoco microwitch ) para que controlara los filtros que va conectado al lm3915/16 y asi en cada barra te da´la frecuencia de cada uno , no se si me hago entender, es decir que el 555  le da pulso a los dos 4017 el que controla los leds y el otro que controla los filtros que va a la entrada del lm3915, perdone por ser reiterativo, gracias


----------



## COSMOS2K (Sep 21, 2015)

Hola:

Ese analizador ya hace mas de 25 años fue publicado por una revista francesa no se si era Electronique Practique o Radioplans.

Lo monte en su dia y funcionaba muy bien.

Saludos.


----------

